# [Solved] Asus Ai Suite II Digi+ VRM Error



## puma99dk| (Feb 3, 2012)

i get this error trying to start Digi+ VRM in Ai Suite II:







i got the newest version of Digi+ VRM that should be V1.00.30 and i got the bg_01.png in the folder but it just don't wanna read it, but Turbo EVO, EPU, Probe II, Sensor Recorder, Ai Charger+ & USB 3.0 Boost comes up and works fine, and i have tried to remove Digi+ VRM using the version on the driver disc, plus downloaded the one online and so on, still not working what can i do?

HiVizMan on Asus ROG forum don't have any idea what's wrong here and it doesn't help to Deaktive KIS (Kaspersky Internet Security 2011) still the same thing, and i have disabled UAC and "Run as Administrator" so it's not that.

here is a screenshot of the "Digi+ VRM/Power Control" in bios:







so anyone got an idea?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2012)

Did you uninstall the entire AI Suite software, and install the latest package, not just the individual softwares?

AI suite seems closely tied to BIOS version, so that might be part of the problem.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Did you uninstall the entire AI Suite software, adn install teh latest?
> 
> AI suite seems closely tied to BIOS version, so that might be part of the problem.



already tried, and i just dicovered that the "DIGI+VRM V1.00.30" installs at "C:\Program Files\ASUS\AI Suite II\DIGI+ Power Control" and not "C:\Program Files\ASUS\AI Suite II\Digi+ VRM" as default on my pc, so i just made a folder called "Digi+ VRM" where i placed "resource\background\bg_01.png" in and now it works no program, maybe Asus should get this error checked 


here is proff that i fixed it:







i dunno why it didn't came into my mind before


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2012)

Wierd bug.. Nice catch!


----------

